# Fish die and sink to bottom



## jumpman23 (Apr 28, 2008)

1 Maroon jump out & die, then the next 2 days another 1 died but is not maroon it's yellow & black slightly bigger than the maroon, before it die it swim up, is oxygen is the main concern or can be the lighting? 

The blue tang survived.

What other marine fish have higher survival chance like the blue tang?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Lighting cannot be the issue. What light bulb are you using? What is the temperature? What are your water parameters? Depleted oxygen is a possibility but have you observed them gasping on the surface at all?


----------



## jumpman23 (Apr 28, 2008)

Today, I've installed the SEIO superflo pump. The fish seems to be better, but still, there's still problem the blue tang continue to hide inside the live rock, some of the fish still need to get used to the tank.




























Can anyone advise me what is the best parameters? and temperature.
Ammonia & Nitrate test kit?

I will soon get a lighting, probably Nirox.

Another few months i'm planning to get a chiller, only then i can have some coral in it.

I've been advised to put these stuff once a week into the tank is it OK?










I noticed the fish flakes, they don't like the red granules. I should change to JBL i guess.

I'm having 4 damsels now, 1 blue tang, 1 orange clown


----------

